# anybody getting below MSRP for the S3?



## dajiggalo (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm coming from a 2012 Golf R and new to Audi. Anybody here purchased an S3 below MSRP? or is everything going at full price?


----------



## Kisstherings (Jul 31, 2014)

I got 5% off and the only actual discount I used was audi loyalty which is $500. However, I have a good relationship with my dealer which always helps.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep, it's going to be person to person basis, have you dealt with the dealer before, loyalty, etc. But in my case I have the Audi Supplier Discount with the company I work for. So I got 6% off MSRP. If you're a member of Audi Club of North America for 6 months you can be eligible for a 6% discount as well.


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

I only got $500 
And I was the first one to put an order down in Vancouver BC 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmmt (May 28, 2014)

Anyone in the Midwest getting a discount? If so which dealers?
I don't think I will pay MSRP for the S3 if it's nearing $50K.


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

The bigger urban areas, with multiple Audi stores, will have the deeper discounts. This is usually the case with most new releases.
Also, if you just wait two to three months, discounts will be everywhere. Those who must have it now are going to pay for it.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

I got my 6% off + 500$ loyalty ( outside finance) and $600 of first payment was made per summer sales event.


----------



## Jams6948 (Sep 3, 2014)

3,000 off msrp


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

dajiggalo said:


> Anybody here purchased an S3 below MSRP? or is everything going at full price?


Yes, I have seen a few people mention they have. Most common is the 6% ANA discount if honored by the dealer, but the 6 month wait is tricky if you are just learning about it now. On an early order back in June, I got 4% off MSRP on a fully loaded S3. Not a ton of S3s yet, so I am sure they can command some premium if you are looking at one on the lot.


----------



## Phanuel (Sep 4, 2014)

Wiley337 said:


> Most common is the 6% ANA discount if honored by the dealer, but the 6 month wait is tricky if you are just learning about it now.


Well, if I'm waiting for the SS seat option it'll definitely kick in before I can actually see one on a lot or order one.


----------



## the_runner213 (Apr 25, 2012)

I was offered a discount of $500 from MSRP from two dealerships in Los Angeles County after negotiating. Most were trying to offer with a markup of $2k-$5k (ridiculous...). 

Thank goodness for forums like this. I am now asking about a 5% discount from MSRP, so I can put in my order for a Glacier White Metallic // Magma Red S3 in Prestige trim (also to include the performance package - 19" rims, magnetic ride, etc..). I would have driven off one of the launch edition S3's, but I really want the B&O sound system (though audi concert is still good imo) with its cool LED line to match with the cup holder LED rings... I think it's worth the wait since the residual value may change, as well as the money factor in the coming months...


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

If you have acna the dealership gets 2% back. You'd be better off asking for 4%, and let them know it's not unreasonable.


----------



## the_runner213 (Apr 25, 2012)

Are you talking about with or without the ACNA membership?


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

my dealer told me that only way to get the 6% discount is to order one and wait 13+ weeks .. they won't honor it on the model on the sales floor :laugh:


----------



## DavidSG (Aug 11, 2006)

Starting to seriously consider the S3. Test drove one today and while I still lament the lack of a third pedal, it was definitely a lot of fun to drive. A couple of questions: 1) How does the order process work - do you agree to a price upfront and then figure out the financing / lease terms at the time of delivery? 2) Is the deposit refundable if you change your mind? Thanks in advance.


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

Guys I picked up my S3 on Tuesday upon pickup there were some changes to my original invoice that were unexpected. 

So I got 1800 off mrsp compared to 425


----------



## dajiggalo (Jun 13, 2012)

momo77 said:


> Guys I picked up my S3 on Tuesday upon pickup there were some changes to my original invoice that were unexpected.
> 
> So I got 1800 off mrsp compared to 425


Nice! I have the supplier discount (6% off) but thats about it right now. None of the dealers will budge on price, so I think I'll wait until a rumored 6-speed is available and/or used ones start filtering in about a year or two


----------



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I got about 3k off sticker on my Daytona launch edition. Wasn't aware most are paying MSRP. There are two Audi dealers close by sf the one I bought it from is in the middle of a remodel so I think that worked in my favor.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

momo77 said:


> Guys I picked up my S3 on Tuesday upon pickup there were some changes to my original invoice that were unexpected.
> 
> So I got 1800 off mrsp compared to 425


What do you mean, you ordered xxx but received xxy?


----------



## Daytonatruckin (Oct 8, 2014)

Dealer in North Orlando FL is a "no-haggle" with "no-commission salespeople" and they discounted about 5.5% on a all-options, S3 prestige order for late Novemeber delivery. Other models are discounted more without asking. Mercedes dealer has never done that on a new model.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Daytonatruckin said:


> Dealer in North Orlando FL is a "no-haggle" with "no-commission salespeople" and they discounted about 5.5% on a all-options, S3 prestige order for late Novemeber delivery. Other models are discounted more without asking. Mercedes dealer has never done that on a new model.


get the ACNA club membership and get a 6% discount ... save that extra 0.5% :laugh:


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

According to Edmunds the invoice price on the $41,100 S3 is $38,224. I know they get incentives beyond that,


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

jeff968 said:


> According to Edmunds the invoice price on the $41,100 S3 is $38,224. I know they get incentives beyond that,


Basically, if you have the Supplier or ACNA membership discount of 6%, you're getting the car a couple hundred above invoice.


----------



## georgy (Nov 14, 2010)

Dealers in TO are looking for MSRP less $750 discount. The nerve.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

I just started looking at S3s. I am doing golf R vs S3. It seems to me that a savvy shopper should be able to get these close to invoice. In the SF bay for instance there are truckloads sitting around at dealers. 

Anyone have intel on recent deals?


----------



## BGR (Jul 23, 2014)

If you go the VW route being an scca member should get you $500 under invoice.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

ordered 400 under official invoice socal CA


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

T1no said:


> ordered 400 under official invoice socal CA


Nice job. How does one manage that?


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

T1no said:


> ordered 400 under official invoice socal CA


Commonwealth Audi?


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

JOES1.8T said:


> Commonwealth Audi?


yea, but me thinks i can do better. but i was to lazy to talk to multiple salesmang
also careful you guys. socal dealer invoice price does not equal to official invoice price. walk in knowing the real invoice price is important.
they attach some dealer associations fees and advertising fees on top of the invoice price


----------



## Bob_W (Jun 22, 2012)

a little more than $3000 under MSRP here...3 dealers bidding against each other FTW.


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

I was able to get 6% off MSRP through my employer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

I was quoted $45,148.55 yesterday on a Premium S3 with nav and driver assist. Sticker was 46,545. 

Not good enough to make me bite... yet. But the test drive...


----------

